

Show HN: Free student analytics for teachers and districts (try a demo) - ebzlo
http://kiteedu.com/

======
ebzlo
Some info:

We're entering a private beta in about a week. The analytics portion of the
application is free, but we're also building a content distribution system (a
sort of iBooks for question banks and assignments). Currently we have a
subscription model ready, but intend to have pre-built assignments purchasable
in the store as well.

